# Black Russian acting strange



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, my BRT is 2 yoa as of Feb. and has come into heat twice... I took her to the groomers on Tuesday (she loves going) and when she got home she was more tired than ussual. Well that night she was really lazy, she will wag her tail if you talk to her- she would not wag her tail at all, then she layed in spots in the house that she NEVER lays in, plus she roots around before she lays down like shes making her bed...That is strange for her because she never did that, EVER. Also, she will follow me around the house, no matter how tired she is- she didn't do that either.

I took her to the vet on Wed., vet said just to keep an eye on her. She's eating and drinking ok, no diahreah or vomiting. She is getting a little spunkier, but still not 100%. She will wag her tail some now and is showing more interest in stuff she enjoys, but she's still rooting around before laying down and she's still laying in odd places in the house. (not that any of that stuff is weird, but it is for her)

You guys ever have a dog start doing some stuff they never did before?

Thanks,

KEVIN


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Could it be a false pregnancy?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

She was 100% normal before going to the groomer?


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

She seemed normal before the groomer, I even called the groomer to ask if she was normal while grooming- she said yes. The false pregnancy was an idea. She was in heat about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

If she was in heat 2 months ago, it's entirely possible that she's experiencing a false pregnancy. Some females can act really strange when they go through one. You'll know if she is back to normal in a week or two. :wink:

Or the groomer gave her some drugs and she's holding out on you! :lol:


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds a lot like false pregnancy to me. My ADT does it plenty. For weeks following a heat she gets lethargic. 2 months later she ruts around nesting. Wait for milk production, that's a trip. And then, boom they are normal. Till next time.
Give her a treat and a pat, sure she's fine.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Silly tail-less breeds. [-X


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help... I think the false pregnancy is the case; I knew I should of bought a dog with a tail!!


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys were right, she started lactating... Then BOOM, she is back to normal now. She was freaked out by ceiling fans when her hormons were racing, now shes normal and could care less about ceiling fans.

THANKS


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad to help! 


Guess I'm not such a blatant idiot after all, eh? :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kevin, I sell Katahdin Hair sheep, better than a BRT and you can go by the AKA as "Bo-Peep!" :twisted: 

OK, try some big BOUVS on for size...we gots dem too! In XXXXXXXL size.......................:mrgreen:


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Whatever Howard III...Wait till my scotty(violet von t rex) comes down there and pretends your a woodchuck!


----------

